# How accurate is this article...



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

How accurate is this article for this area? Perdido River in particular.
I'm looking to try some bluegill/panfish on lures and looking for y'all's take on it before I load up my tackle box with useless crap. Anything not on this list that may work better?
15 Hottest Panfish Lures?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

beetle spin- yes black and chartreuse
popping bugs yes if you are a fly fisherman 
Rooster Tail is another lure to try not mentioned 
http://www.georgiariverfishing.com/GAarticles/TopRiverLures/Roostertail/Roostertail.htm


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Nice little article. Thanks for that. I'm guessing those tips will translate down here as well.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For lures the Beetle Spin for spin fishing and Popping Bug for fly fishing are probably the most popular lures on the Choctawhatchee River, but for catching most of the time it's live crickets hands down. Earthworms if you are after shellcrackers.


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Unfortunately there isn't anywhere between my house and the river to grab some crickets. In fact, I'm pretty sure I'd need to travel way out of the way to find some. Anybody know of a small bait shop in Beulah that I don't know about? I'm out near the Equestrian center.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> For lures the Beetle Spin for spin fishing and Popping Bug for fly fishing are probably the most popular lures on the Choctawhatchee River, but for catching most of the time it's live crickets hands down. Earthworms if you are after shellcrackers.


Dead on - Earthworms are expensive but you can pinch em in half or even quarter them if they are biting plus they are tough - ive caught several nice crackers on one piece, making them actually cheaper than wigglers. I hate crickets because they make me wanna cuss everytime one gets away from me but the bluegills love them!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

the cheapest way is to get a pack of 1/32, or 1/16 oz plain leadhead and put a 1.5 inch crappie tube on it. the tubes come in a rainbow of colors and they are cheap, fit in the glovebox or pockets. the color i catch most of my bream on is pumpkin, and i get a 50 pack from bass pro shops. i use 4lb test on an ultralight spinning combo, and i tell ya....when you get a good un on the line, man it's fun !!!!

basnbud


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Stopped in Academy today and going to try to go out tomorrow afternoon around 5 or so.

On another note, a buddy of mine said that he fishes those small bodies on 1/16 under a bobber like fresh bait. Never heard of using an artificial under a bobber. He may be messing with me.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

no, he wasn't messin w ya. i've caught em that way also. you can give the cork a lil pop and it sometimes gets you bit.

basnbud


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

For the record I crappie fish with the jigs under the bobber alot and very seldom catch a bream. When crappie aren't biting I cut the jig off add a split shot and hook with cricket and start catching the gills. If your gonna try the jigs forget the bobber and bounce it along the bottom Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## PhatCat (May 24, 2014)

So, yesterday I had an hour to kill. 15 minutes to the river and 15 back, left me with 30 minutes to fish(math is gud).
I tied on a small barrel swivel and hooked up my new Roostertail lure. Started casting cross current from shore...near some downed trees and overhead trees. I noticed that the spinner part was not spinning all the time. I'm not sure what is/was causing it not to spin. It was very random. On one cast where I could see that it was actually spinning, I got a decent hit from something. I was so unprepared that I didn't get the fish. But hey, 30 minutes of fishing...one good bite...one small bite and a blow up near my lure. Not bad for a total freshwater noob.


----------

